
Ajqvue Covid-19 SQLite Database, (US Daily) Hospitalization Anomaly - danap
http://ajqvue.com/covid-19.html
======
danap
There appeared an anomaly in COVID-19 Tracking Project for April 12, 2020, US
Daily Hospitalized Increase. Plot shown. Perhaps bad data or maybe not.

danap.

